# Self Portraits...undecided



## kundalini (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you prefer left side, right side or straight on?


















I hardly ever use the Live View option.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 26, 2008)

Heyyyyy, cool idea!!!


----------



## theadamsociety (Apr 26, 2008)

You look strikingly like Brad Pitt in the first 2 (top 2) photos. Not saying that makes you good looking, cause I'm a dude. And not that Brad Pitt is good looking!.. ****.

haha

p.s. niiiiice camera.

edit: 

and yeah I like the photos too. lol


----------



## kundalini (Apr 26, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Heyyyyy, cool idea!!!


Thanks Anty



theadamsociety said:


> You look strikingly like Brad Pitt in the first 2 (top 2) photos. Not saying that makes you good looking, cause I'm a dude. And not that Brad Pitt is good looking!.. ****.
> 
> haha
> 
> ...


I really have no answer for you dude....... but I guess a courteous thanks is in order and will take that as a compliment.  And yes, it is a nice camera.....taken by another nice camera.  



RyMo said:


> Who cares about the angle...that hat is killer dude!


:lmao:  That hat is the real deal.  It's my favorite... I have and wear several.  It's an Akubra and I got it on one of my trips to Aussie.  If you like wide brimmed hats, this is the dogs bollucks.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 26, 2008)

What a great idea. Love the hat.

p.s. - nice way to show off the camera too!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 28, 2008)

MissMia said:


> What a great idea. Love the hat.
> 
> p.s. - nice way to show off the camera too!


 

...errr... that was the whole point.  :lmao:






Shameless bump.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

So Brad, I mean Kundalini, an Akubra is it? Mighty fine! That's a well known brand in Aus, fer sure.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm drooling now. Can't say whether it's over the camera or over the guy in it.


----------

